# New Foster cat- breed ??



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I know he's a DLH. But, I wanted to guess at a breed mix for petfinder. You get more hits with a breed name mix than saying DLH.
I am thinking Persian, friend is thinking Ragdoll.

Thoughts??
(he needs a name too, right now I call him Grumbles because he grumbles when I try to get his matts out)

































He has huge round gold eyes, and a semi-smooshed face.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Looks like a Persian mix.
As for a name, how about Oliver, he reminds me of Oliver Hardy of Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think if nothing jumps out at you, it would be a little dishonest to even say, for example, Ragdoll-mix. 

Wow, what a beautiful round and unique face! He's stunning!!!!!

I wouldn't use a name that's a negative, like Stinky, Grumbles, McNasty....

I would give him a proper, regal name like Sir Edward or Kensington.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Liking the name ideas!

I thought he was Persian mix from the moment I saw him. Pound had him down as Persian mix. I'll probably go with Persian / DLH mix

Oliver was the second name on my list- Jackson was number one.
Liking Sir Edward and Kensington too.
He does need a "stately" type name- he is too gorgeous to have a silly name. ( although I like silly names)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo was advertised as a Persian mix. The first vet I contacted changed their tone from the minute I mentioned that. Do Persians have a bad reputation with vets?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Once he's dematted he probably won't grumble anymore, they can be quite uncomfortable.
Get him all combed out and I bet he'll fluff up really nice.
People can't resist big fluffy Kitties.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Frankly, I see no Persian in her. I don't know why you folks think she is a Persian mix? The ear, the body type, the hair texture are all wrong for a Persian, and even the face is not close (her face is not semi-smooshed. Her profile is quite similar to my Meatball). And she is absolutely no ragdoll mix. I have quite a bit knowledge of long-haired cat breed, and I don't see a particular breed standing out. Even if she does have a pure breed ancestor, its many many generations ago.

I think it's better to just call her a DLH. Calling her XX mix just for easier adoption is dishonest. She is a beautiful cat, so I don't see problem of her getting adopted soon


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Maybe she is asking for breed mix because when you put them on petfinders they categorize the cats by breed and breed mixes. It helps potential adopters narrow their searches down for type or look of cat they gravitate towards.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> *Maybe she is asking for breed mix because when you put them on petfinders they categorize the cats by breed and breed mixes. It helps potential adopters narrow their searches down for type or look of cat they gravitate towards*.


Yes- this.

Petfinder asks for "primary breed", then "secondary Breed". When you enter a secondary breed it then imports the word "mix" in the info line.

Yingying- this is my vrey first time with a long haired cat. Do I simply put DLH for breed on petfinder? The high kill shelter I pulled him from said Persian mix- that is what is on my paperwork from them. If you have another suggestion I'd love to hear it.

He is short in stature. Ears are short. Eyes are large and very round. 
Hair is long and very silky (well- where it is clean and unmatted anyway).


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I didn't know you have to put two "breed" info on petfinder? Because I can see lots of cats listed just as DLH & DSH. I think if you have to put a 2nd breed, then you can put her color on. Putting a wrong breed (especially when you know she is not) is really weird IMO. I've seen someone listed a short hair as Himalayan mix (that cat has NO himmy in him at all) and a black cat as Birman. I was like, wow, just wow. 

I have looked at your cat's pictures over and over again. The first one slightly resemble a British longhair, but the other photos say no, so it's possibly just a angle thing. Aside from that, I cannot see any breed in her. She is pretty mixed up. But she is beautiful, especially the eye color


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

A little info about Persian & comparison to your girl, if you are interested:

Persian's ear are VERY small, with round tip, and set far apart. Your girl's ear may be a bit small in domestic cat group, but it's not comparable as Persian, and the tip is not round at all.

Persian's body is very stocky & chobby, with short legs and broad chest. Persian is not long cat, but "short in stature" is not enough to be a persian.

I don't know if your girl's eyes are big or not, at least it didn't show on the photos. But the eyes are very tilted up, which is not a Persian type. 

Her hair is not very long. I would say it's only medium long, so you can list her as DMH. But DLH is not wrong either, because according to cat fancy standard, there are only long haired and short haired. I think medium haired is people made up. Persian's hair are very long and thick, but are not known for being silky. Also Persian has long toe tuff (even Persian mix does), but I don't see toe tuff on your girl.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks Yingying! Yes, I guess I can put him simply as DLH. Without a secondary breed it won't say "mixed", just DLH. I am still pretty new to this amazing cat world. The fur on his sides is a good 5 inches long. Top of his head and his legs have a bit shorter hair.
No matter his heritage, I think he's a handsome fella 

*Marie73*- Thank you for the name suggestion. He is now *Kensington*.
Here's some better pictures too


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's sooooo gorgeous!!!!! 

I don't know what pictures yingying is looking at, but his hair is wicked long! I'm glad I don't know where you live, because I just want to pick him up and snuggle with him!!

You have some great pictures for Petfinder now!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

L ooks pretty persian to me. He's really gorgeous. 

Use the third (closeup) and fifth (paw up) pictures for Petfinder and he'll go in days!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Poor Kensington had to get shaved. If you look closely in the pictures you can see just a couple of hit matts- under his chin where those clumps are kind of sticking out- huge matts. His entire underbelly and hind end were severely matted to the skin. He now has a fluffy tail, short leg hair, and regular head hair. My poor baby. Nut at least he is more comfortable.
Will try to get some pictures of his new "do". (pictures won't be as good as the last batch- those were taken by a fellow rescuer who has a fabulous camera. I have an old point and shoot).


----------



## prairienights (Sep 10, 2009)

He is a gorgeous boy  His fluff will grow back from his lion shave fairly quickly, and as long as he's properly groomed, a mat-free kitty lion shaved will likely have a better chance at adoption than a matted up kitty. 

I would personally guess that there's some Persian in there; I can see it. But he doesn't look Persian-y enough for me to label him as a Persian mix. I would call him a DLH. On Petfinder, I find what attracts people the most are 1) several good pictures and then 2) a substantial and detailed description of the cat to set him apart from the other cute cat pictures. His story, why he's in rescue, his personality, cute quirks, etc. Those two things will set him apart better than what breed is listed. Especially if somebody clicks on him thinking he's going to look like a Persian, and he doesn't.

Also, somebody mentioned that vets have a different opinion about Persians? I'm a vet tech, and I am definitely the crazy cat lady at work. I get along with most of the kitties, and usually Persians aren't that much more difficult to work with than any other cat. But, they are screamers. Many cats meow, growl, or hiss when they're nervous. Persians yowl, howl, and scream.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My apologize. I thought he is a girl 
Wow, the 2nd set of photo is stunning! If you put these photos on petfinder, people will be fighting to get him! 

PS: He looks a bit more Persian like in the 2nd set of photos. But I think it's safe to list him just as DLH.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would go with DLH/Persian Mix. His ears are definitely smaller than a regular DLH, his round eyes, well spaced apart and more intense eye color quite "Persian-looking" than one would expect to see in an ordinary DLH especially a blue/white bicolor. His coat looks more Maine Coonish or Siberian with varied lengths than a purebred Persian, but what a DLH usually looks like. Definitely not Maine Coone ears, tho. Siberians have somewhat smaller less upright ears widely-spaced ears, but definitely a different look to the eyes. A little hard to see sitting down, but it appears his body is more cobby (short and wider) than a MC with shorter legs, which would be more Persian-like as well. He's a beautiful boy and hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

That is a very, very Ragamuffinish cat. Not a Ragdoll. But that coat and face look like a Ragamuffin. You may list it as a Ragamuffin mix on Petfinder

Signed,

Expert Ragdoll Servant


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Dave ph- reading the Ragamuffin standards he does appear more Ragamuffin-like than Persian (right down to the "fatty pad").


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

I really want to see pictures of shaved Kensington.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Pixall said:


> I really want to see pictures of shaved Kensington.


I'll try to get some. I don't have a very good camera, but I'll see what I can do


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Maybe he won't look so grumpy now that he's mat free, but my Samantha was quite indignant about the belly shave she got when she was spay, but it was January and I think she felt a draft.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

For another Ragamuffin who I just adopted/catnapped see "I'm being stalked by a cat" and "Help with an abandoned cat".

Ragginess confirmed by a rescue I ALMOST turned her over to. And her abandoners were breeding raggies.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

not very good pics- he wouldn't sit still, but here they are


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, LOVE the last picture. I still want to cuddle him!!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know about others but I see a lot of possible persian in your kitty. When people go on petfinder, often thy aren't so interested in breeds, especially since he's already being listed as a mix - no mix should be considered a guarantee. They're just looking for a *look*. Long fur, spaced apart eyes, shorter ears, golden eyes. Your kitty has those things well enough to list persian in my opinion and if it were me looking for those qualities I don't want to search through domestic longhaired cats of all shapes and sizes to find the build I'm interested in viewing.

PS: he looks lovely!


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

lol! half-naked kitty! But he is still very cute. and the fur will grow back, even if it will take few months


----------



## prairienights (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww, looks like a decent enough lion shave  Any uneven patches will become much less noticeable in the next few days. At least they didn't totally butcher him, he is still just as handsome


----------

